# Bee Suits



## sukeljuma (May 15, 2008)

*bee suits*

we have 1 from dadant and one from kelly they both are lasting very good but I would stay off kelly they dont stand behind the customer and also told me to take all my illinois beekeepers to dadants /


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

That depends. If you were going to live in it for 10 hours a day like Kenny Reed down in Texas, then I would say Golden Breeze or Golden Bee Products. If you are going to be in it for a few hours a month and can take the heat, than a less expensive suit would suffice. I started out in a long sleeve cotton shirt and that is fine if your bees are gentle. 

For aggressive bees than it is between Golden Breeze, Golden Bee Products and the Brazilian Bee Suit. The first two are made in the US and are the most ventilated suits on the market. The Brazilian is not really that ventilated. The one advantage the Brazilian bees suit has is it is a stock item at Glory Bee. Golden Breeze and Golden Bee Products are small operations and you have to wait to get a suit. 

Now for the full disclosure, I am the owner of Golden Breeze.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Well i only plan to wear it during robbing time. Normally the proper attire is a t-shirt and jeans so i'm not going to be in it that often. I know a guy who has the Dadant one seems to like it but he also said it is pretty hot.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*B suits*

After this first (and Last?) cutout I plan on getting some sort of outfit. I sure got nailed this last trip!!! stopped counting after 50!!! The guy I got my nuc from has the Golden Bee. It looks awesome but in these forums I dont see a price. Any ideas how much these "fancy" ones are?


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

If you are anywhere in the south I highly recommend a ventilated suit.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

> Any ideas how much these "fancy" ones are?


Between $230 and $250. The UltraBreeze is slightly more ventilated and is just as sting proof as the Golden Bee Product suit. The UltraBreeze also has side zippers that the Golden Bee Product suit doesn't. Visability throught the veil is also better.

Check out my web site to see each suit. Please note the sizing chart is out of date and will be updated soon.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Wow 230 to 250 that's a bit out of my price range for now. Besides for that price you should get a Gucci bag to carry your tools in. hehe


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Try it. Worth every penny if you have many hives.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bee Tux*

thx for the pm Magnet man. I need to get to the size chart to see what I need to get. The one we talked about may not fit! How do I get to the updated sizing chart?


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

Ross yeah know what ya mean get what you pay for and i'm going to probably get one in the next couple of years after i've expanded my beeyard some. I hope i can reach my goal of having at least 20 hives by next year. Looks like i'm going to have a busy winter building box's and such.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Zane, the dimensions to the jackets should be posted some time Saturday.


----------

